# Big Country Outdoors Contest - Score This Buck



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

We harvested a great buck last weekend & in fact will be on a hunting show next fall. This buck is incredible, one of the prettiest we've taken off the ranch.

*CONTEST:*
Be the 1st post to accurately gross score this deer & win a Brush Country Soft Cooler, a Havalon Knife & a Big Country Outdoors hat (total value +/- $100). Only 1 submission per 2cooler & the 1st accurate or closest to actual score wins. Contest ends at 4pm on Wednesday November 6, 2013.

Good Luck,
Michael
Big Country Outdoors
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net
800-657-9998


----------



## jenks13 (Mar 21, 2013)

155


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

173 1/2". Beautiful buck.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

177 1/2. very nice deer!


----------



## Big Mike M (May 29, 2007)

184 6/8

Beautiful buck. I shot one real similar 10 years ago.


----------



## btsander (May 24, 2012)

167 7/8


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

170 2/8"


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

166 2/8


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

172


----------



## rdavis1541 (Sep 27, 2005)

172 4/8


----------



## HawgTied (Oct 8, 2012)

164 3/8"
Nice buck


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

186 5/8


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

174 3/8


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

168


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

169


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

169.5


----------



## Hal Westberry (Apr 18, 2011)

*Nice*

169 3/4


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

176"

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## porkrind (Jul 5, 2010)

165 1/2"


----------



## charkbait (Nov 1, 2011)

187 1/8"


----------



## Brian P. (Feb 1, 2005)

181 3/8


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

171 1/8"


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

181 3/8"

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

BrandonH said:


> 181 3/8"
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Sorry...someone posted same score while I was.

My next guess is 181 5/8


----------



## Gasspergoo (Nov 14, 2010)

171 3/8


----------



## 8-count (Jul 3, 2008)

158 6/8


----------



## TXDUCK (May 23, 2013)

184 5/8"


----------



## aggie13_03 (Sep 23, 2010)

174 1/4


----------



## charkfisherman (Sep 13, 2011)

183"


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

178" Beautiful deer.


----------



## Operationduckhunt (Aug 23, 2011)

165 5/8


----------



## buckwild (Oct 12, 2012)

179 7/8


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

176 7/8


----------



## gulfcoastal (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice deer for sure. How did you get it to pose like that? I see the rope in the other pics but not on the first pic. Just curious.


----------



## JDubya (Sep 26, 2012)

172 1/2


----------



## yorky54 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Score*

161 2/8


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

185


----------



## aaron9578 (Aug 15, 2005)

*Score*

179 1/8


----------



## ethan (Aug 3, 2006)

188 1/2


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

186 1/4


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

186


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

177 7/8


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

175 6/8


----------



## PEEWEE (Jun 4, 2013)

183 5/8


----------



## MIKEW (Aug 18, 2004)

176 5/8


----------



## SurfShark (Jun 24, 2006)

163 5/8


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

184 3/8

What a hoss!


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

169 7/8


----------



## M Jones (Aug 12, 2005)

172 5/8


----------



## bourbon3 (Sep 13, 2005)

190


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

183 7/8"


----------



## jimmiehammond (Feb 9, 2011)

180 5/8


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

There are a lot of great guesses, some are very close. Here's another pic 

Good Luck,
Michael
Big Country Outdoors
800-657-9998
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

LOL. That's awesome. Looks familiar.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

186 3/8


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

173 3/4


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Stiff neck*

186 2/8


----------



## HunterGirl (Jan 24, 2011)

182 3/8


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

184 3/8


----------



## Treybig23 (Dec 26, 2007)

178 4/8


----------



## the forrest walker (Aug 15, 2005)

1400/8s


----------



## Matagorda Hunter (Sep 18, 2011)

179 5/8


----------



## aggie80 (Aug 21, 2007)

172 1/8


----------



## webb09 (Sep 7, 2012)

177 6/8


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

183 3/8


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

Beautiful deer! 175 4/8


----------



## strikedawg (Jan 22, 2011)

159


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

182


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

164 1/2


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

172 3/4


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

180 3/8. Hell of a buck


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

177 5/8


----------



## FoggyBottomWT (Nov 4, 2013)

184 6/8


----------



## Fnwinner (Jan 28, 2012)

176 2/8


----------



## wishin4fishin (May 21, 2004)

187 3/8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duckman49 (Aug 21, 2010)

169


----------



## Hammerhead79 (Jan 13, 2013)

182 5/8


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*Awesome !*

192 1/2.

Great deer


----------



## Mongo45 (Aug 3, 2013)

166


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

195 2/8"


Dern nice buck


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

179 King buck!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

179 1/4


----------



## backbay2 (Aug 13, 2009)

*Winner winner!!*

188 3/8 Just sayin!!


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

173


----------



## HillCountry Hunter (Apr 9, 2009)

168 3/8


----------



## cajundiesel (Jul 30, 2012)

171


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

182 3/8


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

191"


----------



## pierce2901 (Nov 26, 2006)

185 1/8......super buck


----------



## speckled1900 (Jul 21, 2009)

170 3/8"


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

That's a big one!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

187 7/8"


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

187 1/8 Nice buck!


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ (Jul 13, 2012)

183 4/8


----------



## txbuck44 (Dec 5, 2006)

183 5/8


----------



## jimmiehammond (Feb 9, 2011)

181 1/8


----------



## stoneywood (May 27, 2009)

168.5


----------



## bsills (Oct 22, 2013)

181


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

191 3/8


----------



## Fin "N" Tonic (Aug 27, 2008)

176 2/8


----------



## dfish (May 31, 2007)

183 5/8


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

182 2/8


----------



## mexdeer19 (Jun 4, 2009)

178 4/8


----------



## Coach_Stew (Dec 29, 2004)

180


----------



## lharms13 (Aug 14, 2006)

156 6/8 Nice Deer!


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

181 1/4


----------



## dms1314 (Dec 1, 2012)

171 2/5"


----------



## born to fish (Mar 30, 2013)

162 1/8

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

192 and 1/8 5 1/2 yo max


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

172 3/8


----------



## ls7747 (Jul 20, 2009)

164


----------



## BabyBear24 (Feb 5, 2013)

185 6/8


----------



## Texbud (Aug 14, 2006)

167


----------



## JonWayne (Jan 7, 2011)

158 7/8


----------



## red runner (May 24, 2010)

181 7/8


----------



## river dog (Apr 19, 2012)

163


----------



## BOB BONNIT (Jan 24, 2012)

170


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

163 5/8


----------



## JAG_361 (Oct 25, 2013)

boatlift said:


> We harvested a great buck last weekend & in fact will be on a hunting show next fall. This buck is incredible, one of the prettiest we've taken off the ranch.
> 
> *CONTEST:*
> Be the 1st post to accurately gross score this deer & win a Brush Country Soft Cooler, a Havalon Knife & a Big Country Outdoors hat (total value +/- $100). Only 1 submission per 2cooler & the 1st accurate or closest to actual score wins. Contest ends at 4pm on Wednesday November 6, 2013.
> ...


189 3\8

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

182 5/8


----------



## aggie82josh (Mar 16, 2007)

192 5/8


----------



## Joe84 (Apr 22, 2013)

171 4/8


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

187 2/8
bb


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

181 7/16"


----------



## El ROJO LOCO (Jun 3, 2010)

176 1/8


----------



## ronrob (Jul 30, 2004)

176 3/8


----------



## SWC (Jun 20, 2009)

180 1/8"


----------



## Big cat killer (Aug 18, 2011)

182 3/8


----------



## HELOLT (Aug 1, 2013)

176 1/4


----------



## neverlimit (Mar 26, 2007)

169 3/8


----------



## Bluewater Dreamin Ag (Jul 10, 2013)

166 3/8


----------



## DCPrice (Feb 23, 2010)

174 2/8


----------



## WALLSPOT (Feb 21, 2007)

178


----------



## shallowrunner18 (Feb 8, 2011)

174 7/8


----------



## txcowpoke (Sep 18, 2007)

166 1/2


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

177 3/8"


----------



## T.C. (May 7, 2009)

193 3/8"


----------



## simhunter43 (Apr 26, 2007)

184


----------



## Texaslifer (Apr 12, 2012)

174 5/8


----------



## Ron Ron Murray (Mar 5, 2008)

185 5/8


----------



## Clay (Nov 11, 2004)

171 5/8


----------



## Casey C (Dec 7, 2004)

175


----------



## HAYWIREZ (Aug 9, 2006)

196


----------



## mexicomonsterwhitetails! (May 13, 2013)

169 3/8


----------



## austinmallet (Jul 8, 2010)

177.25"


----------



## Geauxtigers (May 25, 2012)

187 6/8


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

Only 15 minutes left & one of you is within a 1/4", nobody has nailed it exactly as of yet.

Good Luck,
Michael
Big Country Outdoors
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net
800-657-9998


----------



## mjh (Jun 26, 2011)

166 5/8


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

OK that's the ball game, let me review the most recent posts & get back with you on the winner.

Michael
Big Country Outdoors
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net
800-657-9998


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

Dolphingirl said:


> Beautiful deer! 175 4/8


*Gross score of this fine buck is 175-2/8"*

Congrats DOLPHINGIRL, you were the closest the earliest, you were only off by a 1/4"! I will send a PM with a private code, give that to us when you call in, otherwise we will have 50 Dolphingirls claiming the prize :biggrin:.

THE STATS:
This deer only had a 16-2/8" spread & main beams of over 23" each. The tine length is the most impressive & what made him score so high.

G1's are over 7 & 8"
G2's are almost 13"
G3's are over 11" each
G4's are close to 8 "
The mass is average with both bases measuring 4-5/8", what a beautiful buck.

Congrats DOLPHINGIRL,
Michael
Big Country Outdoors
800-657-9998
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

****! I was only 3/4 off. Good job dolphin girl.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Congrats dolphin girl... Heck I missed a couple of inches..


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

That was cool, boatlift. Some stats from the thread:

135 guesses
Low guess 155"
High guess 196"
Mean guess 176.88"
Median guess 177.375"

So the mean guess was only off by 1.63". That's pretty good. I missed it by 5", so I am a below average scorer.


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

Chase This! said:


> That was cool, boatlift. Some stats from the thread:
> 
> 135 guesses
> Low guess 155"
> ...


Those stats are cool, thanks for posting, very interesting! I'm heading to the ranch this weekend to try & find the below pic for my cousin, this buck has played hide & go seek for a while now. We will certainly start another thread if this big boy is harvested. That drop tine is big along with really long G2's & 3's.

Happy Hunting,
Michael
Big Country Outdoors
800-657-9998
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net


----------



## Big Mike M (May 29, 2007)

boatlift said:


> *Gross score of this fine buck is 175-2/8"*
> 
> Congrats DOLPHINGIRL, you were the closest the earliest, you were only off by a 1/4"! I will send a PM with a private code, give that to us when you call in, otherwise we will have 50 Dolphingirls claiming the prize :biggrin:.
> 
> ...


Are you sure these are the right numbers? It appears the 2's are shorter than the 3's in the pics. Did you just accidently swap the numbers here?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Gross? I was going for net. Dimmmit. I should've done more reading and less admiring the pic. Lol


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

Big Mike M said:


> Are you sure these are the right numbers? It appears the 2's are shorter than the 3's in the pics. Did you just accidently swap the numbers here?


Yep, accidently flip flopped the numbers.


----------



## Casey C (Dec 7, 2004)

Not trying to be a sore loser, but I was within a quarter of an inch as well. I guessed 175. Just wondering why he said only one was within a quarter of an inch.


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

Casey C said:


> Not trying to be a sore loser, but I was within a quarter of an inch as well. I guessed 175. Just wondering why he said only one was within a quarter of an inch.


Congrats Casey C you were also within a 1/4 of an inch but you were too late, DOLPHINGIRL had guessed the closest the earliest. Now if you would have nailed it right on you would have won. Read the 1st post, it explains how the contest was set up:

*"Be the 1st post to accurately gross score this deer"*

Congrats on your estimation, you almost nailed it...

Happy Hunting All,
Michael
Big Country Outdoors
800-657-9998
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net


----------

